# Winter coyotes



## Wiley chaser (Nov 8, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

After the ground freezes up and we get some snow, what trap setting techniques work best?

I want to keep using dirt hole sets w/ bait and lure but I'm not sure how to conceal my traps.... Do I need to chop out the frozen ground to make a bowl and use some dried stored soil to cover w/ salt added after shoveling away the snow?

Any suggestions welcomed, thank you!


----------



## twd22285 (Dec 19, 2007)

thats exactly what needs to happen. i store a few 5 gallon buckets of dry dirt before first snow/freeze, and use that for covering dirt in froze or real wet conditions.


----------



## Wiley chaser (Nov 8, 2008)

Thank you, for the quick reply.

What kind of salt is mixed in with the dry soil during the winter to keep it from freezing or is some kind of anti freeze used?

And do you need to remove the snow from your dirt hole sets if it happens to snow on top of them?

Normally work gets to busy late season for me but this year things are looking S L O W so bad for work but good for some extra time in the woods w/ the kids.

Again, thank you


----------



## twd22285 (Dec 19, 2007)

I ordered some flake antifreeze from f&t fur harvesters trading post on the web, heres the link to the stuff i purchased, http://www.fntpost.com/Products/Anti-Fr ... nti-Freeze. I have heard that mixing ice melt will work just as good as anything tho. i will probably use that when i run out of this other stuff. If your set gets wet and your trap is sitting in packed mud i would reccomend changing it, if the conditions are freezing after your set gets wet than its a must to change it. hope this helps. post pics of your catch if you get the chance. good luck


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

you can use waxed dirt, it works well also. But it's best to make it in the summer.

I've also used coal slack for my trap bed and for my cover and sprinkle a bit of local dry dirt over that. The coal slack has some oil in it and acts like a water barrier. Another helpful thing is to poke a nice hole in the bed for any water runoff. that way it isn't sticking to trap or soil around the trap.

xdeano


----------



## JChapman33 (Nov 16, 2008)

I use buck wheat hulls and peat moss they do not absorb water there for theres nothing there that can freeze up.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

only one problem with the buckwheat hulls is that if you get any wind they can blow pretty easily.

xdeano


----------



## JChapman33 (Nov 16, 2008)

put some sifted dirt from nearby on top of the peat moss and buckwheat hulls that'll hold them down


----------

